# Sweet Maria's roasting info and tips



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I found this, might be useful

https://library.sweetmarias.com/category/roast/

For example I find this article quite helpful:

https://library.sweetmarias.com/using-sight-to-determine-degree-of-roast/


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Another, different site with interesting information on bean defects

https://coffeebeanroad.com/coffee-bean-defects-vs-taste/


----------



## Jam1e1 (Nov 23, 2019)

thanks really useful!!


----------

